

How to win (or lose!) Monopoly in 21 seconds - boredguy8
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2010/06/how_to_win_monopoly_in_21_seco.html

======
tjmaxal
yeah but the chance on this happening is practically zero. So fun to think
about but impossible to play.

